# moving



## mikavics (Oct 15, 2011)

This is strange, but having to relocate back to my hometown in Albany, NY just when I found out doors are open for rookies in Atlanta/Gainesville, it has to come down to the wire.  I searched for nearest chapter and sent emails to all prominent chapter officers there in hopes the same thing is going on in that neck of the woods.  Alas, internships are too scarce and "you're on your own", one of tells me.  What should I do?:


----------

